# Russian Junkers??



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just seen that Junkers are using Russian Poljot 3133 and Molinia 3602 movements in some of their new models.

Is this a Russian takeover perhaps?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

of course...

and what about the topic?

Elysee...?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Strange .... title should be Junkers


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

nice video...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The title is Junkers!.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

> The title is Junkers!.....


You need to have contacts


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What? Don't understand....but that's not too unusual...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What a weird thread


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Watch out, there's a mod about.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Its getting stranger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

John made a mistake in the tittle and asked me to change it.









But, yes I am strange.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I didn't mean you Stan,but if you insist









Understood


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Watch it Alex, he wears fishnets and mesh in bed!









Oh but you'd know that wouldn't you, him being your dad and all!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK you guys, I've come fer ma boy.









Git of yer horse an drink yer milk.

PG,

Please don't tell people my bedroom secrets.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Son of Stan,sounds familiar


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

Have you got the urge to polish mesh yet?

It's a family trait.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I do own a dremmel,autosol,and various polishing pastes


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Our host has informed me that Junkers have always used p3133's in their chronos







.


----------

